# arrancar coche mediante teclado numerico



## zismuc (Mar 16, 2007)

Bueno ante todo me presento ante todos ustedes , me llamo Zismuc Gouvou Ortiz y soy hispano/frances,  quisiera ponerle al coche un teclado numerico que mediante una secuencia de numeros pues me diera paso de corriente a la bateria.. si al meter el codigo numerico me equivocase lo ideal es que se aplicase un reset y tuviera que empezar desde le primer digiyto.... no se si me he explikado bien... espero ke me podais ayudar amigos.... gracias ante todo!!


----------



## JV (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola zismuc, fijate si este circuito te sirve:

http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/cerradura.htm

Saludos..


----------



## aerodesliza (Mar 25, 2007)

Que estas usando PIC o ATMER?


----------



## Trinquete (Mar 25, 2007)

Hola zismuc:
Se puede hacer con 2 circuitos integrados muy economicos y faciles de conseguir ,dame tiempo y lo busco ,tuve que formatear y nó recuerdo donde puede estar guardado el diseño ,si no mal recuerdo se trataba de un 4081 y un 4017 .Funciona a la perfecion ,llevo más de 20 años utilizando este montaje y nó dió ningun fallo.Tan pronto como lo localice lo pongo en el foro.
Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 25, 2007)

Se puede hacer con un solo circuito , ojo lo he dibujado de memoria pero debe funcionar correctamente.

Q2 lo puedes quitar, la idea es que el unico pulsador una vez encendido el coche pueda apagarlo deba ser el J9, es un añadido. conectas los pulsadores directamente a 12V

El diodo de entrada protege por si conectas el circuito al reves.

K1 es un rele normal, perdon por el dibujo, no es el habitual.

El led puedes o no ponerlo igual que el transistor ,rele...


Puedes montarlo en una placa perforada, es mas sencillo que lo que parece.


----------



## Trinquete (Mar 26, 2007)

Lo prometido es deuda.Muestro al foro esquema de cerradura de combinacion de 4 digitos ,el resto de digitos del teclado se utilizan para resetear.Una vez pulsado el primer digito ,disponemos de un tiempo máximo para introducir correctamente y en orden los tres restantes ,si se pulsa equivocadamente cualquier digito nó programado vuelve a cero.Por lo tanto si el tiempo de teclear la combinacion correcta se ha ajustado,es practicamente imposible poder teclear nuevamente la combinacion correcta.Para desconectar el dispositivo ,es necesario volver a introducir la combinacion correcta.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 26, 2007)

hay forma de hacerlo con electronica analogica, es decir sin tenr q grabar pics o la sotras tecnologias similares, la verdad que lo digital es algo con lo que no me llevo muy bien.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 26, 2007)

Trinquete el mio es mas sencillo, es de la revista nueva electronica, pero hecho de memoria.

chaky2007, no hay ningun pic, todo el de logica digital normal, como te comente el primer prototipo lo hice en una placa de puntos y es muy facil, garantizado, no tienes que programar nada sueldas a la patilla que toque y listos.

Lo mas caro son los pulsadores, el resto es baratisimo.

Te he simplificado el esquema para que te atrevas (cobardeeee, chiquitooorrr). Lo que no sepas nos lo comentas .

compra un zocalo para el 4017.

Si no quieres comprar por ahora los pulsadores pues sueldas unos trozos de cable para imitarlos.

3---resistencia 1kohm / 1/4W
1 integrado cmos 4017 (hef4017,cd4017,mc4017)
pulsadores, los que quieras.
1 diodo led (el color que mas te guste)
1 zocalo
1 placa perforada y estañada para circuitos integrados de fibra de vidrio

Una pila/pilas de 4.5 a 14V

Si que existe uno analogico, con un 4066, pero es mucho mas complejo.


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 27, 2007)

Esto realmente es impresionante, son un grupo de personas increibles, por tontas que sean las preguntas ustedes se toman el tiempo en responderlas... la verdad se los agradesco....


tiopepe123 gracias... unas dudas 

como configuro el pulsador??????

el circuito de que tamano es??? 

los J q son???



saludos y de verdad muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2007)

El circuito es ideal para principiantes, facil pero gratificante, ademas se puede sofisticar sin tener grandes conocimientos y por ultimo muy barato.

Vamos por partes:

Los J son PULSADORES NORMALMENTE ABIERTOS en el esquema no se aprecia, son los normales que encontraras.

Yo te recomiendo el segundo circuito que postee, asi aprenderas como funciona y despues ya lo adaptaras a tus necesidades. Funciona con una simple pila de 9V mejor dicho, funciona de entre 3 y 15V, pero el led puede que luzca poco, pero eso da igual, luego ya adaptaras las cosas.


Yo primero lo hice con una placa perforada de fibra de vidrio estañada y isletas cuadradas.Hace años, he buscado la revista pero creo que voló. Las uniones 
com  cablecillo rigido finillo.

Para el teclado es indispensable que las teclas sean independientes, en principio no sirven teclados matriciales, cada pulsador debe tener dos terminales libres (hay modelos que tienen cuatro fisicamente pero internamente estan unidos quedando 2).
Se puede aprovechar los de calculadora pero tendras que tener la paciencia de cortar/taladrar las pistas y soldar cables. Yo utilice un teclado de un telefono teide y le hice un circuito impreso nuevo.

El tamaño depende de ti, cuando tengas las piezas veras que  todo depende del cableado con el teclado.



El corazon del circuito es el integrado 4017

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/CD/CD4017BC.pdf
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/cd4017b.pdf

Como puedes ver aqui te explican como funciona y el patillaje.
Basicamente es un contador, cada vez que le das una señal se enciende una patilla distinta y con eso jugamos. (igual que el coche fantastico)

En el dibujo  tienes ocho pulsadores (puedes poner mas o menos)

Los de la izquierda J1,2,3,4 son codigos erroneos y borran el contador
Los de la derecha son los validos J5,6,7,8, para que se encienda el led es necesario que la secuencia sea 5,6,7,8, no funciona si pones 6,5,7,8 o sea es obligatoria seguir ese orden 5,6,7,8

De los numeros no les hagas caso, lo que vale es como estan conectados los pulsadores.

El funcionamiento es sencillo, es un circuito secuencial, debes seguir una secuenciia o pasos. Si aprietas un codigo malo (izquierda) te pone al principio de la secuencia y debes volver a empezar. Si sigues bien la secuencia al final se enciende el led.


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 28, 2007)

nunca me va a dejar de sorprender la buena onda suya..... me quedo otra dudita, no tiene lcd??, no me parece algo muy importante pero es algo interesante.. se lo puede agregar o habria que cambiar todo el esquema..

saludos y de nuevo mil gracias tiopepe123


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2007)

No tiene LCD, para eso necesitas micro y fue tu permisa que fuera sin ello.

No se le puede agregar y ademas si quieres cambiar de codigo debes que recablear.
Puedes utilizar pines ofaston o algo similar para no tener que soldar cada vez que cambies de codigo.


Estamos hablando de un circuito muy basico, pero funciona perfectamente

Muy barato el integrado cuesta 0.20€,la placa perforada y los pulsadores es la parte mas cara por eso te comentaba de reutilizar de algun cacharro viejo


----------



## chaky2007 (Abr 8, 2007)

los pulsadores ya tengo y la placa habra q comprarla pero bue.... esto de la electronica me facina... la proxima vez que vuelva sera con esto hecho... saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Manonline (Abr 10, 2007)

Che... alguien tendra el PCB por ahi? xq ahora me duele muchisimo la cabeza y toy tratando de diseñarlo pero no puedo pensar y me pongo nervioso... jajaja... por lo menos libero tensiones escribiendo esto...

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!
Salu2,
mano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 11, 2007)

No vale la pena, con una placa perforada y cablecillo  deberia ser suficiente, estamos hablando de un integrado y un led y los pulsadores, como le comente al otro compañero coge el circuito mas sencillo y montalo si lo haces punto por punto deberia funcionar a la primera, ojo con las polalidades.

Para descargar tensiones utilizo una bombilla, en todo caso siempre puedes salir a la calle y dar un paseo y esperar que se descargue solo, ojo con la carga remanente suele ser peligrosa, sobretodo porque el sobresalto.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 11, 2007)

tengo una placa perforada y todo por ahi tirada... pero me gusta siempre hacerlo el pcb jejeje ^^ ademas necesitaba el mas complejo xq tengo qe activar una cerradura electrica de un portero...

para que se active solo x un tiempo pensaba usar algun circuito con un 555...

muchas gracias ^^


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 13, 2007)

Hola Manonline:
Amigo con solo utilizar el 4081 y darle unos segundos más es suficiente.Para ese cometido olvida el 4017 ,esta cerradura la diseñe para conectar dispositivos ,por ejemplo alarmas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 13, 2007)

al final arme la cerradura con los 4013 y funciona perfecto ^^ ahora tengo qe robarme la cerradura electrica de mi casa y ponerla en mi cuarto... jajaja =D

saludoss..


----------



## zismuc (Jun 11, 2007)

Gracias a todos por las respuesta... os pido disculpas por mi tardanza en contestar pero he estado fuera de españa y no he podido konectar... de veras os agradezco vuestro interes y vuestras respuesta...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Haber si alguien postea unas fotos (o con el escaner) como a quedado el asunto


----------



## Gabomaster (Abr 12, 2009)

estoy intentando realizar el mismo proyecto, y este tema me viene bien , pero quisiera poner el teclado numerico en pantalla tactil. Teneis idea de como se hace eso?
Muchas gracias


----------



## pablitocarneiro (Sep 6, 2009)

hola, muy interesante la información aqui brindada. me encuentro diseñando un proyecto de una alarma, para hacerla mas interesante pense en activarla y desactivarla por teclado. estos circuitos me servirian para tal fin no? bueno saludos


----------



## akaimo (Sep 21, 2009)

vale, hoy compro el material a ver si hago un brico del Tema. Pero me queda una duda como lo adaptamos al coche? al sistema de encendido?


----------



## sensi87 (Nov 24, 2009)

si aver si alguien pone como conectarlo al coche y otra pregunta con esto arrancaria el coche? o solo nos pasa la corriente para que podamos arrancar con la llave? de ser asi alguien puede pasar otro esquema para que arranque?


----------



## pizquiz (May 5, 2010)

Hola a todos, la verdad soy bastante novato en esto y me gustaria empesar por algo sencillo como manejar un teclado numerico y 2 display de 7 segmentos; la idea seria digitar una clave de 2 digitos y talvez validarla con *#* y si la calve es correcta que en el display muestre la clave digitada y que alumbre cierto led, por el contrario si la clave es erronea que muestre algo asi como *00* y que alumbre un led distinto.
Como les cuento soy demaciado nuevo en esto y la idea es crear un cirtuito bastante sencillo pero muy funcional y entendible.


----------

